# TL self reviews!!!



## Cobraz (Jan 10, 2021)

Hey y’all! Well it’s that time of year and I just need help on what too include and what not too when doing this. It’s my first time doing this .. help


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 10, 2021)

Department and personal Wins/ops
Metrics 
This years focus


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 10, 2021)

Wins, changes, goals      they may rip it t shreds, depends upon your Kool Aid consumption quotient.


----------



## Rastaman (Jan 10, 2021)

Always give yourself the top rating, it's your chance to sell yourself. 

What you say really doesn't matter,  though. The ETLs all sit down and decide everyone's rating anyway🙅‍♂️


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 10, 2021)

Don’t say anything negative about yourself, and don’t give them anything to use against you, if they want that, let them find it (or invent it) for themselves. Don’t shoot yourself in the foot by mentioning negatives or weaknesses, instead use your self review to highlight your strengths and achievements. Make yourself sound as good as you possibly can, since your raise is riding on it. Good luck!


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 10, 2021)

Blow your own horn hard, never never admit to anything, fuck the reviews, meaningless.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 10, 2021)

I worked for a Fortune 500 energy company for many years, technical support.  We had annual reviews.  They called them appraisals.  Every single one in our dept, everyone, got overly criticized and very little praise or thanks yet never any firings.  Fused with the managerial input was something called a "360" appraisal.  The ones with the extremely brown noses, those who were protected species, the wierdos, the nutjobs were told, not asked, to write peer reviews.  This evolved into one huge "fuck each other over royally" fest.  The epitome of dysfunction was when someone got an exceptional shitty appraisal they got a bonus!  A check, or addition to the paycheck usually around a grand.  We had one 8-ball who called out usually twice x week and got away with for years.  He was such a miserable fucker nobody including management wanted to be around him.   They didn't get  the measly 1.5%, they got cold cash.    This being said, the Target dynamic is junior high compared to other big companies that are not retail.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 11, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Don’t say anything negative about yourself, and don’t give them anything to use against you, if they want that, let them find it (or invent it) for themselves. Don’t shoot yourself in the foot by mentioning negatives or weaknesses, instead use your self review to highlight your strengths and achievements. Make yourself sound as good as you possibly can, since your raise is riding on it. Good luck!


The raise is pretty much decided if he says negative about himself or not .


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 11, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> The raise is pretty much decided if he says negative about himself or not .


That’s true, at my store the ratings and raises were often decided before the self reviews were even completed, but there’s no reason to give them any negative ideas that they haven’t already thought of to use as justification for their decisions.😁


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 11, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> That’s true, at my store the ratings and raises were often decided before the self reviews were even completed, but there’s no reason to give them any negative ideas that they haven’t already thought of to use as justification for their decisions.😁


I get what you are saying . When I was a team lead I would sell myself and reminded them of everything I have done and what I was capable of achieving . But I’ve never scored myself a 3 because you know the talk of “ no one can get a 3” . Instead they came back with the score of 3 and telling me what else I’ve done on top of it . 
So sell yourself but when you score yourself think about it


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 11, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> I get what you are saying . When I was a team lead I would sell myself and reminded them of everything I have done and what I was capable of achieving . But I’ve never scored myself a 3 because you know the talk of “ no one can get a 3” . Instead they came back with the score of 3 and telling me what else I’ve done on top of it .
> So sell yourself but when you score yourself think about it


Definitely. I never scored myself the highest rating either, just tried to highlight the positive and minimize the negative on my self reviews. No puffery, just trying to avoid being hoist with my own petard. 😁 Congrats on getting a 3!


----------



## NightHuntress (Jan 11, 2021)

Score what you feel you honestly deserve and why you deserve it. Also list your goals for the new year. When you go to write your review next year you can refer back to this years and see if you met those goals to help write that review.
Yes they already have those scores and raises determined but I’ve seen team member scores changed when given proper reasoning and it can happen with leads. Sure they don’t give many 3’s but they do give out a few.  
If you are a new lead did you promote or new to the company? If you did promote you did something to deserve that promotion so use that. The review is based off of your entire year so use what you’ve got. Why not right?


----------



## Rastaman (Jan 11, 2021)

They will never give you a higher score than you give yourself.  Target is making money hand over fist this year. Are you f*cling kidding me? 

Always give yourself a 3.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 11, 2021)

You think I can attribute the +48% oly in Market  ,to my excellent leadership?


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2021)

I think you should try.


----------



## MarketMonster (Jan 16, 2021)

When are self evals due this year? I'm out of the loop.


----------



## Jenim12 (Jan 16, 2021)

MarketMonster said:


> When are self evals due this year? I'm out of the loop.


Wanna say it said 1/28. Our ETL-HR gave us a due date of a few days earlier so we'd for sure have them done on time


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 20, 2021)

Learning that performance reviews are not really anything like a performance review. The actual performance reviews are the private office conversations that ETLs have about TLs, and that TLs have about TMs (when there's even time to talk). In past jobs, I've given actual reviews that were prepared in advance and had a long sit-down and usually a nice talk with the person I supervise. They're great, imo. But my review at Target last year was literally a 30 second thing that I didn't understand. Soon I'll be giving these reviews to TMs, and will try to find a way to make them meaningful. 

Also, the "self review" seems nearly worthless because there is no time to do it, and it doesn't change anything. The system of bunching everybody into one mediocre-sounding rating is also not a great idea.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 20, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Learning that performance reviews are not really anything like a performance review. The actual performance reviews are the private office conversations that ETLs have about TLs, and that TLs have about TMs (when there's even time to talk). In past jobs, I've given actual reviews that were prepared in advance and had a long sit-down and usually a nice talk with the person I supervise. They're great, imo. But my review at Target last year was literally a 30 second thing that I didn't understand. Soon I'll be giving these reviews to TMs, and will try to find a way to make them meaningful.
> 
> Also, the "self review" seems nearly worthless because there is no time to do it, and it doesn't change anything. The system of bunching everybody into one mediocre-sounding rating is also not a great idea.


I mean, it does give a chance to highlight your achievements.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 20, 2021)

Planosss said:


> I mean, it does give a chance to highlight your achievements.


After digging back into this today with my boss, what I found useful in the end was setting specific goals and thinking about how to meet them. So turns out it wasn't quite the useless process I thought at first. Cheers.


----------



## rog the dog (Jan 21, 2021)

If they don't give me a three this year I'm turning it into a long conversation about a lot of things. There's no reason any team lead who didn't take any sort of LOA during this whole fucking year is not a three lmao


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 21, 2021)

rog the dog said:


> If they don't give me a three this year I'm turning it into a long conversation about a lot of things. There's no reason any team lead who didn't take any sort of LOA during this whole fucking year is not a three lmao


I've already been told that I'm getting a '2' despite honestly kicking ass all year. Same for my new boss, who might be the most competent and helpful boss I've ever had. Silly stuff.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 22, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> I've already been told that I'm getting a '2' despite honestly kicking ass all year. Same for my new boss, who might be the most competent and helpful boss I've ever had. Silly stuff.


I think it's hilarious that you can only rank yourself 1 to 3.


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 22, 2021)

I don't miss writing self-reviews or writing team member reviews. They never seemed to give any time to do them. It is especially bad for team leaders that have more than a few team members under them. I know team leaders that took them home and did them off of the clock.


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 27, 2021)

Just happy that I was able to fix this before I got promoted .


----------



## vyrt (Jan 29, 2021)

Don’t sell yourself short. I went as high as I could and said forget it. They’re gonna give me what they give. But I’m definitely not selling myself short after all the nonsense 2020 had. 

Also yeah finding time to write it when the other leads are out on leaves due to covid and I’m the only gm lead left is fun.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 30, 2021)

Cobraz said:


> Hey y’all! Well it’s that time of year and I just need help on what too include and what not too when doing this. It’s my first time doing this .. help


Don’t overthink it.  Keep it simple, no bullsht. Bullet point achievements & include the stores year end metrics, maybe mention what you contributed to get them.




Rastaman said:


> They will never give you a higher score than you give yourself.  Target is making money hand over fist this year. Are you f*cling kidding me?
> 
> Always give yourself a 3.


Not true.  I gave Myself a 3 ONE time out of 13 - that year I received a 2.  The other twelve times I gave myself a 2 - I have received six 3’s - funny, never two years in a row, guess I can’t keep up the momentum or do better the year after doing really well.




rog the dog said:


> If they don't give me a three this year I'm turning it into a long conversation about a lot of things. There's no reason any team lead who didn't take any sort of LOA during this whole fucking year is not a three lmao


YES !!  Certainly that !  Enough with the equal treatment of those that stuck it thru with those that bailed and left us short handed.



NotCynicalYet said:


> I've already been told that I'm getting a '2' despite honestly kicking ass all year. Same for my new boss, who might be the most competent and helpful boss I've ever had. Silly stuff.


Weighted LESS on who YOU are and what you did and more weight on upper leadership OPINIONS.
‘The same work to get a 2 from the current SD could certainly earn a 3 from another.


Dream Baby said:


> I think it's hilarious that you can only rank yourself 1 to 3.


3 is good = needs improvement/meets expectations/exceeds expectations.  Simple,  More choices could be confusing.  
Years ago the ratings for TM used to be 1-5 , the change to 1-3 made it easier - 
even though TOO many get a 2 - a group of :  not so good but not horrible AND pretty good but not GREAT


AmICrazy said:


> I don't miss writing self-reviews or writing team member reviews. They never seemed to give any time to do them. It is especially bad for team leaders that have more than a few team members under them. I know team leaders that took them home and did them off of the clock.


When I am finally gone - it will be the best part about NOT being there for sure.
  I think many years from now I will reflect in January what a good decision it was to leave.   
Kind of how I think in May now- “whew, NO final exams for ME”,  yippee.


allnew2 said:


> Just happy that I was able to fix this before I got promoted .


Congrats.  Softlines not tying on time - or untying some when tying others - kills me every week.


----------



## NightHuntress (Jan 30, 2021)

1-3 is not enough of a gap to grade people. For years since they’ve changed to this grading scale it has caused more anger. At my store very few get a 3. You can only receive a 1 if you are on corrective action. Therefore most get 2’s. But I’ve had a team member who should have gotten a 3 receive a 2 and another team member who was 1 document away from corrective action receive a 2. Both team members were completely different in their performance yet received the same grade. My own opinion but I just feel 3 levels isn’t enough.


----------



## The granite guy (Jan 31, 2021)

What I have learned over my decade of working at Target is... it doesn’t matter what you write they give you what they give you no matter what your metrics look like in your area. If your store is failing that is how you are graded. They don’t read your reviews because it doesn’t matter to them. If they like you, you get a 2 maybe a 3. No matter what you wrote.


----------



## BackupTL (Jan 31, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> They will never give you a higher score than you give yourself.  Target is making money hand over fist this year. Are you f*cling kidding me?
> 
> Always give yourself a 3.


Not necessarily, our PML has been given a 3 2 years in a row when he scored himself a 2 both years, and our CTL also had the same happen last year as she was new in role so she thought a 2 was more appropriate. They can do whatever they want.


----------

